# Samsung 840 EVO und Pro



## CaptainThilo (13. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage: 

Wo genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Evo und der Pro?

Welche Speichergröße würdet ihr empfehlen? Lieber eine 500er oder 2*256?

Grüße Timo


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. September 2013)

Der Unterschied liegt im Verwendeten Speicher, dem Turbo Write Buffer, dem Controller und der Garantielaufzeit.

Die EVO verwendet neuen TLC Speicher bei kleinerer Strukturbreite, hat einen neueren Controller und besitzt einen sogenannten "Turbo Wirte Buffer", die EVO hat aber "nur" 3 Jahre Garantie, allerdings sind ziemlich viele und recht neue Techniken zum Einsatz gekommen, die sich noch nicht so bewährt haben wie die alten, ich jedenfalls kann nicht sagen ob die EVO's die gleiche Haltbarkeit haben wie die älteren Samsung SSD's.

Die Pro verwendet MLC Speicher in alter Strukturbreite, verwendet einen alten Controller, hat dafür aber 5 Jahre Garantie.

Hauptunterschied ist immernoch der Preis und die Garantielaufzeit.


ggf. hier mal ein ausführlicher Test zur Evo: Samsung SSD 840 EVO mit 120, 250 und 500 GB im Test


----------



## XP1500Monster (14. September 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die Pro schneller.
Ich glaube das war auch in der letzten PCGH Ausgabe.


----------



## CaptainThilo (14. September 2013)

Danke für die Antwort
Denke dann wird es die Pro...

Was sagt ihr den zu den Speichergrößen?
Siehe oben 1. Beitrag


----------



## copland (15. September 2013)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> ich jedenfalls kann nicht sagen ob die EVO's die gleiche Haltbarkeit haben wie die älteren Samsung SSD's.


Ja wie denn auch! Manche Heinis meinen aber Gott zu sein, die diese Dinger gleich mal alle empfehlen wollen. *Kopfschüttel* Vllt kaufe ich das Teil in 6-12 Monaten, wenn jemand so gnädig ist auch seine Meinung hier mit uns teilt. Nur User können da echte und gute Urteile abgeben. Firmen oder Testseiten bringen da manchmal eher wenig bis gar nichts.


----------



## the.hai (15. September 2013)

CaptainThilo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort
> Denke dann wird es die Pro...
> 
> Was sagt ihr den zu den Speichergrößen?
> Siehe oben 1. Beitrag


 
Die Pro is absolute Geldverschwendung. Der normale Otto hat keinen Mehrnutzen durch die höhere Leistung und die merkt man nur in Benchmarks.

840 Evo und die Welt ist in Ordnung.


----------



## blubberlutz (16. September 2013)

Warum sollte die Pro Geldverschwendung sein?

Mir ist jedenfalls MLC lieber als TLC und die 5 Jahre Garantie werden wohl auch nicht grundlos sein. Ich hab jedenfalls die Pro seit Samstag verbaut und bin überaus zufrieden.


Btw., ohne den "Turbocache" ist die EVO kaum schneller als die basic, daher müsste man bei der EVO auf jeden Fall die 500GB Version nehmen um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.


----------



## the.hai (16. September 2013)

Also die PROs kosten immer so ca. 20%-25% mehr.

Mir gehts darum, ob man den Leistungsunterschied merkt? Das kannst du in der Praxis eigentlich vergessen, ohne  Benchmark. Wem es also die Mehrkosten, aufgrund der Garantie und Bauweise, Wert sind, der solle die PRO kaufen.

Aber die meisten kaufen sie, weil sie ja "schneller" ist. Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.


Ich persönlich finde die 5Jahre übertrieben und kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, dass die einer nach 4,5Jahren noch geltend macht.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. September 2013)

Dann kauf doch die 840 basic series, die sind günstiger, man hat Langzeiterfahrung und ausser beim Beschreiben sind sie auch nicht viel langsamer als die Evos.


----------



## henderson m. (16. September 2013)

wieviel schneller würde eine Pro gegenüber der Evo 100 GB transferieren? Reden wir da von Tagen, Stunden, Minuten oder Sekunden ?

LG


----------



## the.hai (16. September 2013)

henderson m. schrieb:


> wieviel schneller würde eine Pro gegenüber der Evo 100 GB transferieren? Reden wir da von Tagen, Stunden, Minuten oder Sekunden ?
> 
> LG


 
Im Normalbetrieb nehmen sie sich nichts, Test: Samsung SSD 840 Evo - SSD für alle

also ca. 250GB variante schreibt man auf der 840 Basic nur halb so schnell wie auf der evo/pro. aber auch das ist recht vernachlässigbar.


dafür brauch man schon mehrere ssds, denn woher willste daten so schnell bekommen, bzw wie oft schreibt man soviel? ssds sind ja noch nicht wirklich als massenspeicher tauglich, durch die preis, leider.


----------



## blubberlutz (17. September 2013)

Ich merk von der "Geschwindigkeit" momentan eh nicht viel, da mein aktuelles NB nur SATA II kann. Mir waren halt oben genannte Punkte wichtig und vergleichbare Produkte sind erstens nicht besser und kosten zweitens auch noch etwas mehr. Und spätestens in 1-2 Jahren hab ich ein neues NB mit SATA III..


----------



## the.hai (18. September 2013)

blubberlutz schrieb:


> Und spätestens in 1-2 Jahren hab ich ein neues NB mit SATA III..


 
Und wirst im Normalbetrieb keinen Unterschied merken  nichts für ungut

Die SSDs fetzen einfach durch die niedrigen Latenzen


----------



## copland (18. September 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Und wirst im Normalbetrieb keinen Unterschied merken  nichts für ungut


Stimmt genau!
Ich habe mit meiner (keine EVO) einen ausgiebigen Test gemacht. Da meine Freundin nur SATA II hat.
Also ran an einen 2er Anschluss und sämtliche Tests durchlaufen. Wie Startzeit, Zugriff auf Programme usw.
Ich merkte gar nix, habe alles mit Stoppuhr aufgeschrieben. Hätte ich mir sparen können.
Waren exakt die selben Zeiten.
Daten umherschieben ging natürlich nicht, da merkste das dann schon. Aber habe ja keine 2te SSD zu testen.


----------



## Niklas434 (9. Dezember 2013)

Was schätzt ihr würde eine evo genau so lange halten wie eine pro?


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Dezember 2013)

Die drei Jahre die Samsung darauf Garantie gibt wird sie sicher halten und bestimmt auch noch ein wenig Länger. Und bis dahin gibts dann schon SATA 5 und SSDs die wieder 5 mal schneller sind und dabei ein viertel kosten. Dann kauft man sich eben eine neue, heutige SSDs sind eben noch nicht als Massenspeicher gedacht (auch wenn ich z.B. grade eine SSD als Systemfestplatte einsetze)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, nimm die Evo ist günstiger und kein spürbarer Unterscheid zur Pro.


----------



## copland (9. Dezember 2013)

Nur wenn du ständig Daten (zusammenhängend) größer als 3GB kopierst, bricht das bei der EVO (120GB) vollkommen ein. Da würde ich dann eher zur 250er Version greifen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2013)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> heutige SSDs sind eben noch nicht als Massenspeicher gedacht (auch wenn ich z.B. grade eine SSD als Systemfestplatte einsetze)


 
doch. Doch. Bei mir werden SSDs auch als Massenspeicher genutzt weil ich keine HDDs mehr im Rechner haben will. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Dezember 2013)

copland schrieb:


> Nur wenn du ständig Daten (zusammenhängend) größer als 3GB kopierst, bricht das bei der EVO (120GB) vollkommen ein. Da würde ich dann eher zur 250er Version greifen.


 
Aber nur wenn man das Samsung Magician installiert ist dem so, ohne besteht diese Funktion des Cachings über den Arbeitspeicher nicht.
Und ich selber habe es niemals bisher installiert, halte ich für ein unnütze Feature, man spürt es nicht das sich dadurch irgend etwas in der Praxis beschleunigt.
Lieber nehme ich "übrigen" Arbeitsspeicher und erstelle eine Ramdisk damit davon hat das System mehr.


----------



## Roman441 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ist das Samsung Magician Tool zu empfehlen für einen 0815 Anwender der sich die 840 EVO als erste SSD überhaupt zulegt?
Ich denke da so an die einstellungen im BS die das Tool vornimmt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde das Tool nicht gut, dazu muss ich sagen ich weiß wie man eine SSD beschleunigt, das weiß eben ein 0815 Anwender nicht.
Dennoch finde ich manche Einstellungen die das Tool im BS macht total sinnlos. 
Das kann ich von Hand besser, für einen 0815 Anwender der nicht versteh was da gemacht wird aber egal, er weiß es ja nicht besser.
Eine EVO ist trotzdem aktuell die beste SSD P/L top selbst ohne das Tool sehr schnell.

Die 250GB Version 142€ ist P/L aktuell noch bissel besser als die 120GB Version 83€.


----------

